# Why Rugby Is Better Than Footie



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.landrover.co.uk/Micrositesscrip...&bannerid=4


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Why football will always be better than rugby...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

thorpey69 said:


> http://www.landrover.co.uk/Micrositesscrip...&bannerid=4


Fantastic ad























.........................Still prefer footie though.









Alasdair


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I think they're both sh*te.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Why football will always be better than rugby...


Why rugby IS beter than soccer


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Running_man said:


> I think they're both sh*te.


Actually, I take that back, I don't mind rugby too much.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Running_man said:


> I think they're both sh*te.


You are a grumpy bugger lately, it was the Red Arrows last week.









I honestly think I would die if there was no footie. I have managed to catch one game of the RWC, Ireland V Argentina which was a good game but I forgot all about todays, one try in 80 minutes eh? so I didn't miss much.

That's the funny thing about RLT, there are few rabid footie followers, or maybe that's a good thing.







I trained my lad this morning, he had been promoted to the under 10's "A" team and make his first start tomorrow, we then watched Football Focus, moved on to watching Bradford Citys goals from 1998/2001 on DVD (how sad is that?). Had some dinner and then we were off to the big match, Bradford Park Avenue v FC United of Manchester









My day was made by seeing the Hibbees go top, I am not sure whether that is sadder than watching the BCFC DVD.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The ultimate answer to which is the best (or maybe not)














and the boys vs masters from TMofL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzeeaEsIFLs...ted&search=


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Why football will always be better than rugby...


And how many hours of football do I have to sit through to have a chance of seeing a nice piece of work like that?

This video sums it up for me:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm just watching France v NZ at the moment whilst my Dad (who loves ALL sports) is trying to teach me the rules. I really haven't a clue!









A.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> The ultimate answer to which is the best (or maybe not)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Darby Council have taken the ball against the head!"







:lol:









Priceless, pg!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > Why football will always be better than rugby...
> ...


You have missed the point, it is the anticipation and waiting that is exciting and, if what you anticipated or waited for does not happen, even better







Is there anything more beautiful than a dismal 0-0 draw between, say Oldhham and Bury, two hopeless teams battling pointlessly on a grey drizzly British December Saturday? I can't imagine so.

I meant to add, I do like and appreciate rugby, proper rugby that is.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I think they're both sh*te.
> ...


You're right; sorry mate I've just got a bag on because I've lost a bit of form in my sport because of a cold and lack of time to train.







Apologies to you and other footie fans, it wasn't a very nice comment.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

MarkF said:


> You have missed the point, it is the anticipation and waiting that is exciting and, if what you anticipated or waited for does not happen, even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, see John's post above.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Rugby is by far the best for one reason,

my 8 year old, wearing nothing but her knickers, has just performed her version the Haka in front of me.

I haven't laughed so much in ages!


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Rugby is by far the best for one reason,
> 
> my 8 year old, wearing nothing but her knickers, has just performed her version the Haka in front of me.
> 
> I haven't laughed so much in ages!












Actually Mark, I _can_ appreciate a 90 minute 0-0 battle. What I can't stand is the *histrionics*. Whether from a score or a real/imagined injury, it's more than I can take. And not very British at all, I'll add.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nalu said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > Rugby is by far the best for one reason,
> ...


But *histrionics* produce some of footies best moments, like with Dida.









Clown

I would send off every "cheater", let them be replaced by a sub, so as not to spoil the game for the customers. The cheater would be banned for two games, next time he was sent off for cheating he'd be banned for four, time after that, eight. "Cheaters" no matter how good, would be unemployable.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MarkF said:


> But *histrionics* produce some of footies best moments, like with Dida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dida is on the road to recovery now


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Running_man said:


> I'm just watching France v NZ at the moment whilst my Dad (who loves ALL sports) is trying to teach me the rules. I really haven't a clue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rogby 101







it's quite good actually.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

"It's a beautiful thing"

Love these yanks!






btw I'm looking to no avail for the New Zeland (I think) comantary of Jonny W's drop goal in the 2003 final, anyone heard it or know if it's on the net?

It's fantastic, oh no all we'll bloody hear now for the next 4 years is jonny bloody Wilkinson etc etc!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > But *histrionics* produce some of footies best moments, like with Dida.
> ...










:lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> Actually Mark, I _can_ appreciate a 90 minute 0-0 battle. What I can't stand is the *histrionics*. Whether from a score or a real/imagined injury, it's more than I can take. And not very British at all, I'll add.


It never used to be like that Colin; it was the introduction of foreign players that started the change. Even today you will find that British players generally don't indulge in the histrionics.

I grew up with football in the 1970s and when I wasn't playing rugby I made my way to the old Ayresome Park to watch Middlesbrough from the Holgate End terrace

The terrace is long gone as is being able to go and watch a match for a couple of quid (good grief I am starting to sound like Griff!!)

Here's a clip from the 1973 FA Cup Semi-Final between Arsenal and Sunderland, no histrionics no falling over in the penalty area and look at the crowd in the terraces!






And a classic picture from the mid 1980's with hard man (now a movie actor) Vinne Jones giving a young Paul "Gazza" Gascoigne a friendly squeeze!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just watching France v NZ at the moment whilst my Dad (who loves ALL sports) is trying to teach me the rules. I really haven't a clue!
> ...


Cheers Paul, that _is_ quite good and has explained more to me in 5 minutes than my Dad and my Uncles have ever frustratingly tried to do! Whilst I don't and will never partake in anything that involves a team, I can now watch a match and appreciate it more.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

The thing I really like about rugby - and what makes it special for me - is this:

If you have a tight scrum that can win their own ball comfortably, or dominate their opponents put-in ... and

If the scrum half and the number 8 work well together so that the scrum half can get a decent, controlled pass away ... and

If the Stand-Off really is able to receive the ball deep with a bit of space and time ...

Then - at that moment - I don't know of another game where there are genuinely as many options open to the play-maker. He could:

1) Kick for a line out deep in the opponents half

2) Put up a high ball for his team to chase and/or put the oposition backs under pressure

3) Run the ball himself - back into the close for his forwards, or straight to draw tacklers, or through any potential gaps.

4) Give the ball - and the options here are truely many and varied ... open or blind, miss one, dummy, scissors, loop with the scrum half or the back row etc etc

Perhaps others can think of options I've missed but such different directions the play can go, for me that is just brilliant.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Robert said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > But *histrionics* produce some of footies best moments, like with Dida.
> ...


Uefa have charged AC Milan & Dida

A statement on the Uefa website said it had opened an investigation on the basis of article five, paragraph one of the disciplinary regulations, which state:

Member associations, clubs, as well as their players, officials and members, shall conduct themselves according to the principles of loyalty, integrity and sportsmanship.

Bloody hell makes you wonder how half the premership aren't charged every week!









What I love about that Bar Bar's try is the way Edwards just jogs back and casualy shakes hands with his team mates! Oh and the high tackles are fantastic!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


I still get goose-bumps when I watch the Gareth Edwards try

As for Dida good on UEFA, I am a bit suprised they have charged AC Milan as well, I thought the club was quite critical of Dida's play acting.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Milan are basically saying the don't know why he did it and the doctor advised them to sub him as he couldn't ascertain the full extent of his "injury" in the time given. but Milan are pleading that uefa should be lenient as Dida has shown great sportsmanship and fairness in the past!

I think it's a great opportunity for Uefa to show some strength, they need to do something to stop all this play acting.


----------

